

Turning Out The Lights: Coghead - pj
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2009/02/19/turning-out-the-lights-coghead

======
tptacek
The value of the TechCrunch deadpool is that they actually break stories. I'm
not sure what the value of rehashing them on a WSJ blog is.

~~~
eds
Normally I'd agree, but a comment on the WSJ post makes a significant claim
that's directly at odds with the TechCrunch post yesterday: that SAP bought
the company and shut it down. I have no idea whether there's any truth in
that.

